# Fluval Roma 240



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

hi, for christmas i got a new fluval roma 240L. I am in the middle of settin up the filter but the back lid wont go on because of the pipes leading into the tank. anyone know what to do.
and any other tips would be great Thanks,


----------



## MidnightStud (Dec 5, 2009)

Is it an external filter? I know they changed the smaller Romas to come with internals now but unsure about the 240.

Anyway, if it is the external filter, in order to get the pipe to fit you need to break off the plastic on the back of the tank where there is a little groove already cut out for electrical wires. Theres one on both sides for inlet and outlet. If you just bend the plastic it will snap off quite easily.

Hope that helps :2thumb:


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

thanks thats great!


----------



## jamesh (Jul 3, 2009)

you now have the fun of trying to start a fluval external filter good luck, the only way i can get mine started is by filling them with water then turning them upside down then slowly tipping them back up then just leave it to make alot of noise and bubbles.


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

i did it fine, the filter its going great, now all i have to do is wait 2 weeks and i can get fish, right??
i have a 90L tank aswell but i got it anout 5 years ago i was only 9 or 10 years old so i want to get it right as i cant remember it all. the 90L has mainly aquatic snails now but small community fiah aswell. but im getting bigger fish for my 240L and i dont want them getting poorly on me.


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

jamesh said:


> you now have the fun of trying to start a fluval external filter good luck, the only way i can get mine started is by filling them with water then turning them upside down then slowly tipping them back up then just leave it to make alot of noise and bubbles.


this may sound stupid but have you pumped that silver knob that says start?


----------



## dazdaraz (Feb 23, 2008)

easiest way to get the external started

put all ya media in
connect ur taps to the top with the pipes
put the intake ( pipe with cage on the end, if u dont kno ) into the tank
then suck on the other pipe
water will syphon into the canister
to let u kno wen its full you can either put the outlet into the tank
wen it finishes blowing bubbles its full, or put ur hand near the end and wen u feel it stops blowing air out its finished, as long as its above the tank u shouldnt get any water out till u turn it on

either way now put the outlet into position in the tank
and turn the pump on, any more air bubble shud b the remainin air in the outlet pipe and then it shud b on

they dont tell u this in the instructions, but after countless time of customers comin bak and sayin the filter dont start, its the easiest fool proof way of tellin them how to do it lol

hope this helps
daz


----------



## dazdaraz (Feb 23, 2008)

lol
i took too long replyin

haha


daz


----------



## jamesh (Jul 3, 2009)

yeah tried that but i found it takes ages to do it like that and i keep hitting my knuckles on the tap or the aquarium stand so i gave up doing that especially when i have to service 4 externals in one day i get fedup of the priming device.


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

haha.


----------



## jamesh (Jul 3, 2009)

you laugh now lol you better be thankful your not in the house with me when i am shouting my head off at the bloody things lol


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

i put "haha" at the message above yours, we must of typed at the same time or somthing.


----------



## Sega (Dec 8, 2009)

Priming exsternals is easy if your not a wuss and afraid of getting a mouthful of tank water. Simply fill your tank, take off your inlet pipe for the filter, give it a hard suck until the water comes through and quickly plug the pipe back in before you and your equipment get soaked. Turn it on and in theroy it should work as this is how I get my two ehiems going.
As with putting fish in you must only do it when your Filter has matured and that can take 4 weeks+ depending on how you do it. You also need to be feeding the Bactiria whilst you are cycleing and you do that by using Ammonia or putting fish flakes in to rot. You want to keep your ammonia levels around 4ppm until you start getting healthy Nitrite and Nitrate readings and its hard to keep the ammonia at 4ppm, thats when its cycled and ready for fish.


----------



## jamesh (Jul 3, 2009)

i would love to see your face after a mouth full of salt water lol.


----------



## Sega (Dec 8, 2009)

It would proberly be green, then again Ive managed to drink the stuff while swimming on the Norfolk coast.
Now used water i.e poop filled tastes real nasty, on the plus side it will definately put anyone off eating the fish.


----------



## hedgehog738 (Oct 6, 2009)

Mmm delicious,


----------

